# SHENZHEN | Qianhai Future Times | 200m x 2 | 43 fl x 2 | 185m | U/C



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

http://www.szjs.com.cn/ebook/start1.asp?id=2343
http://www.szjs.com.cn/htmls/201403/59387.html


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

The twin +200m plot is under Prep.

by 吴剑平 on April 28, 2017.


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2018-10-13 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2018-12-02 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2018-12-16 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-01-08 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-04-01 by 摩天圳


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

that pit looks very cool from above.


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-06-14 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-04-19 by 摩天圳


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

hasn't gotten off the ground yet 









Untitled by 林三 on 500px


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

It's back

2020-12-09 by will0818


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-01-18 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-05-26 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-06-15 by will0818


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-08-21 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-10-21 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-11-06 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-12-30 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-01-09 by lzkzx


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

Here's some renderings of this project by the architectural firm that designed it. It's also got a proper name now. The project is called 'Qianhai Future Times'.








Future Times - Leigh & Orange Architects


Located in Qianhai, a special financial district emerging in Shenzhen, the project comprises of office, serviced apartment, hotel, retail and residences, and is located abut of an on-grade metro maintenance depot. Situated in between the urban island and the high-density urban jungle...




www.leighorange.com




Here's three good renderings.


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

Here are 3 Xigua video screenshots showing current construction progress with the formation of the core and steel structure of the 200m towers.


https://www.ixigua.com/7079659372346868224?logTag=cfd53334aa63cc094aee


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

Here's a good current update in the form of a screenshot image from a promotional video on xigua of the new Qianhai Area. This video was filmed and uploaded two days ago. 

The project in this respective SSC thread, the Qianhai Future Times project are the buildings under construction covered with green protective scaffolding and on the right hand side of this screenshot image. 
I say that as it's not massively easily to find where this project is in this photo, unless you're like me and you know Chinese cities back to front and back to back.



https://www.ixigua.com/7091172426188325406?logTag=18f21e5de8b2b4127a4d


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*May 3:*








清晨金色的前海大厦群 by 小涵 on 500px.com


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

The CTBUH website now shows this project as 'Qianhai Future Times'.
The tallest tower according to their database is 200m and has 43 floors. 





Qianhai Future Times Tower 2 - The Skyscraper Center







www.skyscrapercenter.com












Here'a a beautiful 4K xigua video screenshot showing current construction progress on this development from a day or few ago with beautiful sunny weather.
https://www.ixigua.com/7103036051349832228?logTag=9cf9a82ee55d65ef723c


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

Qianhai is booming


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*June 2:*








“花样”前海 by 熊｜视觉 on 500px.com


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

Here's an excellent aerial 4K xigua video screenshot image capturing Qianhai CBD from a few days ago. 
The Qianhai Future Times development is located in the bottom right of the screenshot image and the buildings under construction site have green protective scaffolding around them.


https://www.ixigua.com/7109060423655096863?logTag=0773e6d54342749bce81


----------



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

In Gaoloumi they say this project is 211m, 211m, 200m, 200m, 190m, 190m. But they don't credit any source or evidence, so it's probably another of their inventions. We will see...


----------



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

Well, what do you think? Maybe it's possible we have extra >200m towers...

The residential twins of the phase 3 look around 65 floors, they should be 180m-200m









This plot looks even more promising...


https://ue14165.jsmo.xin/project/post/774593/




















Let's keep our fingers crossed and hope that Gaoloumi's trollish made-up heights become real


----------



## germanicboy (Jul 17, 2020)

Khale_Xi said:


> This plot looks even more promising...
> https://ue14165.jsmo.xin/project/post/774593/


I think we already have a thread for this one...the design does not look new to me


----------



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

This very thread sir


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-06-21 via 摩天圳


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*July 9:*








城市建筑夜景风光 by 敬贤视觉 on 500px.com


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

11/09/22 by 摩天圳


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

26/09/22 by 摩天圳


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

11/10/22 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-10-16 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-11-08 by 摩天圳


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

08/12/22 by 摩天圳


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

07/01/23 by 摩天圳


----------

